# Brushing Teeth



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I am now able to brush Gibb's teeth in the morning - at least the frontside of his teeth. Will I or should I eventually able brush the backside of his teeth?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> I am now able to brush Gibb's teeth in the morning - at least the frontside of his teeth. Will I or should I eventually able brush the backside of his teeth?


If by "backside", you mean the side toward his tongue, my vet says that is not so important. Their tongue keeps the inside surfaces clean.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

krandall said:


> If by "backside", you mean the side toward his tongue, my vet says that is not so important. Their tongue keeps the inside surfaces clean.


That is what I meant.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

In cats and dogs, the area around the excretory ducts of the salivary glands is particularly susceptible to tartar – this is the inside of the incisors in the lower jaw and the outside in the upper jaw.


----------



## Finn Felton (Aug 14, 2013)

It is not mandatory to brush the dog's teeth. If they chew wooden sticks then their teeth get cleaned by themselves. There comes a spray for dog's teeth, it is a kind of mouth-freshener. It keeps bad odor away. You must use it twice daily.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have started brushing Leo's teeth daily. My larger dogs 4.5 yrs and 3 years have beautiful teeth and I haven't brushed their teeth. They are both chewers of antlers and even their vet is impressed with their dental condition. However, Leo has gotten all of his adult teeth and still has his 2 upper canine teeth. I noticed that even in the short time, couple weeks, that his new molars have been in a bit of tarter was trying to form. This will necessitate more intentional dental care,as in daily brushing, than my bigger dogs, who either because of their chewing or some other reason don't seem to need it.

Update: I continue to brush Leo's teeth daily with Kissable doggy toothpaste which has a pleasant vanilla scent. He loves the taste. Porter and Becca decided they wanted in on the game so now all three get their teeth brushed every morning. My oldest 15 years) wants nothing to do with it so I don't push it with her. But hopefully the other three will have beautiful healthy teeth their whole lives!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Finn Felton said:


> It is not mandatory to brush the dog's teeth. If they chew wooden sticks then their teeth get cleaned by themselves. There comes a spray for dog's teeth, it is a kind of mouth-freshener. It keeps bad odor away. You must use it twice daily.


Small breed dogs have more problems with dental disease than large breed dogs. Dogs that to NOT have their teeth brushed regularly are at much higher risk of gum disease and needing teeth pulled as they age. Chewing (no "dental chews", PLEASE!!!) and spraying enzyme sprays are helpful, but they don't replace good, regular brushing. the more you attend to regular oral hygiene, the less often your dog will need to be anesthetized for professional veterinary cleaning. Personally, I like to avoid anesthesia as much as possible.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

How long should each brushing take? I've only just started brushing Gabbys teeth (had our 6 month check up and she's got a little tartar build up - she's 2! Ugh!) this is all new so we are starting slow to get her use to the routine. I am brushing her teeth everyday, but how long should it take to brush? The back teeth are a bit more challenging to get, so right now we brush them for a few seconds, move on and then go back to do the back ones again - I hope this will be enough to help her teeth. Thankfully she likes the taste of the toothpaste so that is helping make this new routine a little more pleasant she just needs some time to use to the tooth brush


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I brush Tyler's teeth daily and spend only a matter of seconds on each section. Because of this daily routine, he has only had to have his teeth professionally cleaned once in 16+ years and that was about 3-4 years ago. It is only necessary to brush the exterior side of the teeth. Brushing really works!


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you!! That is really good to know how successful brushing has been for you! Living proof it's worth doing. I felt so horrible when I learned she's starting to accumulate tartar - I should have been doing this from day 1 but I definitely will from now on. And it's so fast to do!!


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

If you use an enzymatic toothpaste, it does some of the work as long as it makes contact with the teeth. Colbie is still learning the routine so she does as much licking and chewing of the brush as I actually brush but I'm sure it is better then not brushing.


----------

